# Best exercisse for inner chest?



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

I do flat bench press in my 3 day workout for my chest and i often do some fles aswell.My lower and side of my chest has come on better than i could of imagined, but my pecs look to seperate if you know what i mean, i want to find an exercisse to work my inner chest or all of my chest as upper chest and inner chest dont get worked on flat bench or flies.For my inner chest im thinking of doing press ups (inward facing hands).Im doing garys all body workout 3 days a week which shoud only involve 1 or 2 exerssise per muscle group per session so doing incline, decline, flies and press ups isnt possible with my routine but i could do 2 exercisses per session without causing overtraining i would of thought but what 2 exercisses would be best for training all of the pec especially inner?.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Try close grip barbell bench press for inner chest.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Cheers m8


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

i couldve sworn flyes were mostly for the center and inner pecs. do you use db's or a bar? that could give a little difference too?


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

how the hell do you flye using a barbell?????


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

i meant on your flat bench...that would be a monstrous flye!!!


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:lol: lmao!! flyes with 2 barbells eh, hmmmmmm, interesting :shock:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

hey, im stronger than i look!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

I thought the cable cross was good for this as you can get a nice contraction of the muscles and target different parts of your pecs by altering the angle of you upper body.

Not sure :?

John


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry guys but you can't isolate your inner chest


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

> Sorry guys but you can't isolate your inner chest


i always thought that close grip bench hit your inner chest but doing them the other day as part of af tri set i found it really got my outer pec


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

here is why you cannot isolate your inner chest or any other part of you chest



> The existence of the so-called "upper", "lower", "inner" and "outer" pectorals along with the assertion that it is possible to isolate one or more of these to the relative exclusion of the others in training, are among the most firmly entrenched myths in Strength Training and Bodybuilding circles. In fact none of these truly exist as either separate and distinct muscles or regions in a functional sense. Even though it could be argued that there appears to be a structural distinction between the upper and lower pectorals (and some anatomy texts do in fact support this distinction though not all do) because the pectoralis-major does originate from both the sternum and the proximal or sternal half of the clavicle along its anterior surface (it also has connections to the cartilages of all the true ribs with the frequent exception of the first and seventh, and to the Aponeurosis of the external oblique muscle), this is considered to be a common (though extensive) origin in terms of the mechanical function of the muscle. Thus the pectoralis-major is in fact for all practical purposes one continuous muscle with a common origin and insertion, and functions as a single force-producing unit. The terms upper, lower, inner and outer are imprecise and relevant only in order to make a vague subjective distinction between relative portions of the same muscle for descriptive purposes. They are vague and imprecise terms because there is no clearly delineated or universally defined border between them.
> 
> Further it is not physically possible either in theory or practice to contract one region of a single muscle to the exclusion of another region or regions (as a Biomechanics Professor of mine once demonstrated to a bunch of us smart-ass know-it-alls taking his course, using EMG analysis). When a muscle contracts it does so in a linear fashion by simultaneously reducing the length of its constituent fibers and thus its overall length from origin to insertion. Even where a single muscle is separated into multiple functional units that are clearly defined such as the triceps (which are referred to as heads by Anatomists and Biomechanists), because they share a common point of insertion in order for one head to shorten all must shorten. This only makes sense if you think about it because otherwise there would be slack in one when the other shortened, which as we know does not occur. Note that there are some special cases where one head of a muscle must actually lengthen when the other shortens (e.g. the posterior head of the deltoid in relation to the anterior head during the positive stroke of flys), the point however is that even in these special cases there is no slack because there is in fact contractile activity (whether concentric or eccentric) throughout the muscle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

Oh im with you now stu, im glad that cleared it up


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

interesting, i just read in muscle and fitness that wider grip on a flat bench with a bar will hit the inner chest...somebody ought to let them in on this forum!


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

I have seen this decusson before and was confused by the whole issue. I take it that you place more emphasis on different parts of the muscle via specific targetted exercises, but totally isolating specific muscle regions is impossible. I think its just a choice of language used.

cheers dudes

John


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

correct you place different stress on different parts of a muscle with different exercises, however muscles grow as a whole not in sections.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

Ok lads understood, i just thought flat bench did lower pecs, incline bench did upper pecs, flies did side pecs.I was just obviously wrong

Ill stick to incline bench press then and the whole of my chest will grow equally then will it?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

PS my point was mr skinny that my inner chest hadnt come on as well so i wanted to make sure i was training them .I dont know were all this isolation bullshit come from as i dont give a s**t if its isolated or not.Surly youve noticed a particuler muscle group not coming on aswell so you pay particuler attention to it and revaluate the reasons why.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

well divie, in the article i was talking about it also said that if you shift you grip on flat bench bar exercises (excluding flyes for those of you on my level!) closer to a point where your hands are about shoulder width apart it will work the upper chest eliminating the need for inclines...im still doing inclines though. just calm down and relax m8...deep breaths!


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

The inner chest is not an individual muscle its is a section of the pectorals. You cannot idividually train the inner chest.

It doesn't mean you won't benefit from using different exercises for each muscle group.

Hitting muscles from different angles increases overall hypertrophy.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

the end.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

Hitting you pecs from different angles definetly stimulates growth but your pecs are indeed one muscle group.

I personaly do a week of inclines, week of declines, week of flat and then back again, thought it was dumb at first but my TP said it really stimulates growth and he was right my bench shot up and I'm still gaining every session.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Stu like i said m8 i dont know who started all this isolation s**t, its obvious the inner chest isnt a seperate muscle group a pec is a pec full stop.

My question was whats the best way to work inner chest, im not saying i want to isolate it i just wannt an exercisse that can focus a bit more on my inner part of my chest and some exercisses do so more than others.Im not looking for blunt txt book answers which you constantly seem to give me to try and show your defiant knowledge which is copied and passed on from articles you may have searched out.

Listen stu i just think you missread my question, and why do you persist to keep saying you cant do this you cant do this, when its obvious the chest will develop differantly depending on exercisses you do.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Exactlywhat, people do disagree m8 live with it.If we all agreed and accepted answers we dont truely agree with this forum would be boring and a reply would be short and quick with no explinations or thought put in to the answer.Listen m8 ive got no probs with you but you seem to do more general chit chat then BB disscushions.I come on here to learn and get big and i dont mind being wrong but i like to know why im wrong so i can learn and use information.I appriciate knowledge but more importantly i appriciate opinions as we all know the txt book stuff fro magazines and stuff.

STAY LUCKY BUD


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

ps exactlywhat i do value your opinions and you seem to know a lot about weight training exercisses, going to try shoulder width grip tomorrow. cheers


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

thats the point i'm disagreeing with you cant shape a mucle. It either gets smaller or bigger. You can't specifically make a section of a muscle bigger.

The resaon i posted the article is because its a scientific anaylsis of what we are discussing. It explains alot better than i could why you can't shape your chest. But in my own experience you can't shape muscles.

I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

hey stu, what about the bicep? working the inner with wide grip barbel curls and the outer with close grip? surly thats shaping a muscle with diffrent movements?

Sam


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

thank you sam, you beat me to the punch on the bicep thing. why do we have some ecercises that build the bicep to a peak more? and actually building a peak on a bicep is not much more involved than only working the muscle thru that range of motion, the strongest point. maybe its the case with pecs that you cannot isolate sections but i think it is wrong to assume that is the way with all muscles. and i have no problem with advice and opinions, i am a fairly opinionated person myself, the reason i said what i said was because it was becoming less informative and more "does too" "does not " "does too"...sorry if my jabber gets to you but hey, thats why you can scroll down.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

Sam

Its hard for me to explain without posting up more articles. Muscle mechanics is a pretty interesting subject, there are a lot of good articles around which explain in detail how muscle work.

Generally speaking the shape of a standard muscle (a two headed muscle) isnt determined so much by the different forces applied to it, its more to do with your genetics how the muscle is rebuilt after exercise. Basically any exercise that uses the bicep will recruit all the fibers at once, you may feel the stree more in one part of the muscle but that doesn't mean to say its being worked harder. There are a few exceptions to this, take the triceps, a three headed muscle. With the triceps its is possible to build one side more than the other because you can recruit the fibers between two heads without placing so much stress on the third head. Its a complex subject, one which has been debated back and forth for years.

If only redspy where still here hes pretty damn good at explaining this sort of thing.

Anyway what ever the theory behind muscle science at the end of the day if some thing works for you then keep doing it.

Excatlywhat - if you wanna get a peak on your biceps try reverse curls and hammers, these exercises incorporate the brachialus which runs underneath the bicep, building the brachialus pushes your bicep outwards and generally imporves the peak.

Sorry i didn't mean to bash anyone previously in the dicussion, that wasn't my intention at all. I'm still PCT atm so forgive me if a my answers are a little abrupt of harsh.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

dont worry m8, im in the beginning of a cycle, a little irritable too.


----------

